# Courageous Women of Dirt Clinic - Orange County California



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

The 2nd Courageous Women of Dirt clinic is set and ready for riders!
When: Saturday, May 11, 2013
Where: Irvine Lake, CA (Orange County)
Time: 9:00 a.m. - 3:30 p.m.









Register at: www.rockandroadcyclery.net

Here are some photos from last year:























Along with learning/reinforcing some great skills, we will be raising money for BikesforBoobs, BIKES FOR BOOBS, which assists in getting proper screening and diagnostic care for qualified low income men and women.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What a great cause and bike clinic!

My cancer was detected early during a routine mammogram.

Thanks for posting. Hope you have a good turn out!


----------

